# كيفية وضع الصور بالمشاركة باسهل الطرق ( شرح بالصور )



## salah_design (22 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء هذا شرح كيفية رفع الصور بالملتقى باسهل الطرق وان شاء الله يستفيد منها الاخوة الشرح مع الصور


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وطيب الله ايامك واصلح الله حالي وحالك


----------



## salah_design (25 مارس 2011)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وطيب الله ايامك واصلح الله حالي وحالك


حياك الله اخي ابو البراء
امين امين
اشتقنا لوجودك في الملتقى
تقبل تحياتي


----------

